# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Βοήθεια για ανταλλακτικό σε αερόθερμο

## Nanobot

Καλησπέρα.

Έχω ένα αερόθερμο που έχει κάψει ένα εξάρτημα που μοιάζει με αντίσταση, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς είναι και η επιφάνεια του έχει διαβρωθεί και δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τι λέει.

Όπως θα δείτε στις παρακάτω εικόνες, αυτό το εξάρτημα που μοιάζει με αντίσταση, είναι δίπλα σε δυο ελάσματα - διακόπτη που μοιάζει με θερμοστάτη.

Το αερόθερμο δεν δούλευε καθόλου, ούτε θέρμανση ούτε το μοτέρ, νεκρό τελείως. Όταν όμως έκοψα αυτό το εξάρτημα και βραχυκύκλωσα της άκρες με καλώδιο, δούλεψε κανονικά και το μοτέρ και οι αντιστάσεις πυρακτώθηκαν. Υποψιάζομαι ότι δεν κάνει να το αφήσω να δουλεύει βραχυκυκλωμένο και πρέπει να βρω το σωστό εξάρτημα και να το αντικαταστήσω.

Τι εξάρτημα είναι αυτό και τι τιμές μπορεί να έχει;
Αφήνοντας το απλώς βραχυκυκλωμένο τι επιπτώσεις μπορεί να υπάρξουν;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θερμική ασφάλεια είναι μιας χρήσεως
http://www.markidis.gr/index.php?cPath=30_25_615
Υπάρχει μια σειρά διαφορετικών ασφαλειών και προσεγγίζεται με τα αμπέρ που τραβάει και την οριακή θερμοκρασία που επέλεξε ο κατασκευαστής . Το έβαλε για ακόμη μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια αν κολλήσει η άλλη ασφάλεια που είναι με θερμοδιασταλκτική επαφή.

----------

FILMAN (18-02-16), Nanobot (18-02-16)

----------


## Nanobot

Σ’ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Πέτρο.


Τώρα που το αναγνωρίσαμε τι είναι, βλέπω με πολύ φως και μεγεθυντικό φακό ότι έχει 2 γραμμές με τα εξής γράμματα:


*10A 250V*
*15A 125V*


και η θερμοκρασία λέει *157°C*.


Αν κοιτάξεις αυτήν την φωτώ κάπως τις διακρίνεις τις δύο γραμμές με τα αμπέρ και τα βολτ:




οπότε πιστεύω ότι αυτήν εδώ κάνει:


http://www.markidis.gr/product_info....ducts_id=50229


Θα πάω αύριο να ρωτήσω σε τοπικά καταστήματα μήπως έχουνε, για να μην επιβαρυνθώ με έξοδα αποστολής και αν δεν έχει κανένας θα τα παραγγείλω online.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ωραίος .. προχώρα .
 Αλλά και αν δεν ξέραμε τι θερμοκρασίας ήταν η ασφάλεια . Θα μπορούσαμε να μετρήσουμε στο σημείο που ήταν τοποθετημένη η ασφάλεια με κάποιο κατάλληλο θερμόμετρο . 
1) Λογικά αυτή η ασφάλεια αντέχει περισσότερη θερμοκρασία (θερμοκρασία ανώτατου ορίου ασφαλείας ) από ότι η άλλη ασφάλεια με τα ελάσματα που αυτή διακόπτει πιο τακτικά .
2) Αν κολλήσει αυτή η ασφάλεια (με τα ελάσματα ) τότε αναλαμβάνει αυτή που σου κάηκε και είναι μιας χρήσεως . 
3) Άρα αν η "τακτική " ασφάλεια/θερμοστάτης  (με τα ελάσματα ) σου έδινε π.χ. έναν μέσο όρο θερμοκρασίας 120C . Και τύχει να κολλήσει , τότε θα αναλάβει η ασφάλεια μιας χρήσης στους 157C για να σου διακόψει οριστικά την λειτουργία όλης της συσκευής .

Το καλό ερώτημα είναι γιατί συνέβη αυτό ? μήπως ο ανεμιστήρας έχει χάσει στροφές και άναψαν οι αντιστάσεις ? ή απλά κόλλησε η άλλη ασφάλεια ... κοίταξε τα αυτά.

----------

leosedf (18-02-16), Nanobot (18-02-16)

----------


## Nanobot

Πιθανό είναι να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και να την έκαψε αυτήν την ασφάλεια, αλλά όταν το βάζω σε λειτουργία δεν διαπιστώνω κάποια δυσλειτουργία στον ανεμιστήρα ή στις αντιστάσεις. Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω, είναι να ανοίξω το κουτί του ανεμιστήρα και να δω μήπως έχει σκόνες στους αεραγωγούς ή μήπως έχει πιάσει σκόνες και τρίχες ο άξονας του μοτέρ και χάνει στροφές. Είναι σε δικό του μικρό κουτί ο ανεμιστήρας όπως θα δεις στις φωτογραφίες παρακάτω.

 

Θα το δοκιμάσω και με τις ασφάλειες που θα πάρω. Αν κάψει την καινούργια που θα βάλω θα πει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα θερμοκρασίας. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει κολλήσει η άλλη ασφάλεια που είναι με θερμοδιασταλκτική επαφή και γι’ αυτό να ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία; Λίγο που τα κούνησα τα ελάσματα είδα ότι κουνιούνται κανονικά και ανοίγουν και κλείνουν το κύκλωμα, αλλά αν δεν δοκιμαστεί με θερμότητα, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω με σιγουριά.

----------


## sofosal

> Πιθανό είναι να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και να την έκαψε αυτήν την ασφάλεια, αλλά όταν το βάζω σε λειτουργία δεν διαπιστώνω κάποια δυσλειτουργία στον ανεμιστήρα ή στις αντιστάσεις. Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω, είναι να ανοίξω το κουτί του ανεμιστήρα και να δω μήπως έχει σκόνες στους αεραγωγούς ή μήπως έχει πιάσει σκόνες και τρίχες ο άξονας του μοτέρ και χάνει στροφές. Είναι σε δικό του μικρό κουτί ο ανεμιστήρας όπως θα δεις στις φωτογραφίες παρακάτω.
> 
>  
> 
> Θα το δοκιμάσω και με τις ασφάλειες που θα πάρω. Αν κάψει την καινούργια που θα βάλω θα πει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα θερμοκρασίας. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει κολλήσει η άλλη ασφάλεια που είναι με θερμοδιασταλκτική επαφή και γι’ αυτό να ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία; Λίγο που τα κούνησα τα ελάσματα είδα ότι κουνιούνται κανονικά και ανοίγουν και κλείνουν το κύκλωμα, αλλά αν δεν δοκιμαστεί με θερμότητα, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω με σιγουριά.



....περιπτώσεις που ανοίγει θερμικό προστασίας είναι: ο "βασικός" θερμοστάτης  έχει κολλήσει και δεν ανοίγει στην κατάλληλη θερμοκρασία.
το μοτέρ του αέρα δεν γυρίζει στις κανονικές στροφές, (γυρίζει πιο αργά) με αποτέλεσμα οι αντιστάσεις να παράγουν μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία
από την κανονική.
φραγμένοι αεραγωγοί.

----------


## FILMAN

Πολλές φορές όμως οι θερμοασφάλειες αυτές αστοχούν χωρίς να υπάρχει πραγματικό πρόβλημα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γιατί αναφέρει πάραυτα και τα αμπέρ η θερμική ασφάλεια? υποθέτω λειτουργεί και ως ασφάλεια άσχετα της απλά θερμοκρασίας .
Ας πούμε για κάποιον λόγο ακουμπήσουν οι 2 παράλληλες αντιστάσεις ή κάθε μία μεταξύ τους και μειωθεί η ωμική αντίσταση τους . Λογικά θα ανεβούν τα αμπέρ έτσι δεν είναι? και άρα θα καταστραφεί η ασφάλεια άσχετα από το ζητούμενο της θερμοκρασίας.

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, δεν κάνει χρέη ασφάλειας. Είναι το μέγιστο ρεύμα που επιτρέπεται να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις. Για παράδειγμα και ένας διακόπτης αναγράφει Α αλλά δεν γυρνάει μόνος του στο OFF αν τα ξεπεράσεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Όχι, δεν κάνει χρέη ασφάλειας. Είναι το μέγιστο ρεύμα που επιτρέπεται να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις. Για παράδειγμα και ένας διακόπτης αναγράφει Α αλλά δεν γυρνάει μόνος του στο OFF αν τα ξεπεράσεις.


Και πως γίνεται αυτό αν υποθέσουμε τελικά ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν π.χ. από φράξιμο αγωγού? . εννοείται η ένταση (λειτουργικά) έχει παραμείνει η ίδια . (το σενάριο λόγω της αύξησης θερμοκρασίας να επηρεάζει και τόσο σημαντικά την αλλαγή της ωμικής αντίστασης μου φαίνεται χλωμό)

----------


## klik

> Και πως γίνεται αυτό αν υποθέσουμε τελικά ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν π.χ. από φράξιμο αγωγού? . εννοείται η ένταση (λειτουργικά) έχει παραμείνει η ίδια . (το σενάριο λόγω της αύξησης θερμοκρασίας να επηρεάζει και τόσο σημαντικά την αλλαγή της ωμικής αντίστασης μου φαίνεται χλωμό)


Το φράξιμο της διαδρομής του αέρα, ανέβασε θερμοκρασία.
Η θερμική αυτή ασφάλεια, διακόπτει με την υπέρβαση της θερμοκρασίας και όχι με την υπέρβαση του ρεύματος. 
Δηλαδή δεν έχει καμία πιστοποίηση ότι στα 10Α για 230V ή στα 15Α για 125V (βλέπε μήνυμα 3) θα διακόψει το κύκλωμα. 

Αυτά είναι τα όρια ασφαλείας της, σύμφωνα με τα οποία 
α) έχει προβλεφθεί η διατομή της ώστε να αντέχει και 
β) θα μπορέσει να διακόψει χωρίς ο σπινθήρας της διακοπής να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.

Φυσικά στα 30Α είναι πιθανό να διακόψει διότι λόγω της (μικρής) διατομής της, θα υπερθερμανθεί, αλλά δεν επιτρέπεται σε καμία περίπτωση να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν ασφάλεια υπερέντασης.

----------

ezizu (18-02-16), FILMAN (19-02-16)

----------


## Nanobot

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας.


Πήγα σήμερα το πρωί και αγόρασα δύο θερμικές ασφαλείς, 10A 250V αλλά δεν είχε ίδια θερμοκρασία 157°C και μου είπε αυτός, ότι αφού δεν έχει, μπορώ να βάλω λίγο ποιο μεγάλη θερμοκρασία αλλά ποτέ μικρότερή, και έτσι μου έδωσε μια 172°C. Την τοποθέτησα και όλα καλά μέχρι στιγμής. Ο θερμοστάτης που έχει επάνω στους διακόπτες δουλεύει ρολόι και ανάλογα με την ρύθμιση κλείνει και ανοίγει το αερόθερμο αυτόματα.


Τώρα το πρόβλημα που δημιουργήθηκε είναι με τον ανεμιστήρα και ότι κάνει θόρυβο όπως θα μπορέσετε να ακούσετε και στο βίντεο που τράβηξα. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι κάτι έκανα λάθος στη συναρμολόγηση όταν το έκλεινα και θα το ξαναπροσπαθήσω αύριο να το λύσω και να το δέσω πάλι. Αλλά παρατήρησα στο μοτέρ με τον ανεμιστήρα, όταν το γύρισα λίγο με το χέρι, ο κύκλος που έκανε δεν ήταν τέλειος και έχανε λίγο. Το καταλαβαίνω και όταν το πιάνω το αερόθερμο τρέμει από τον ανεμιστήρα. Θα το ανοίξω πάλι αύριο να δω τι γίνετε.

----------

